# How long can a turkey rest after smoke?



## nickrp (Nov 10, 2011)

Smoking my first turkey tomorrow. How long can it rest after I pull it?  It's  13lbs and I will be smoking it in my WBS so it will be a high temp smoke.  Thinking about 275-300*. Any guesses on the cook time?   Also any suggestions on where to place my probe?  I only have one, so thigh or breast?  And should I run it parallel up the breast?   

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Nickrp said:


> Smoking my first turkey tomorrow. How long can it rest after I pull it?Place it in a pan, cover with foil then in a Cooler for about 2-3 hours or more if wrapped in old towels or a blanket.   It's  13lbs and I will be smoking it in my WBS so it will be a high temp smoke.  Thinking about 275-300*. Any guesses on the cook time? About 4 Hours maybe less    Also any suggestions on where to place my probe? In the meaty part of the Thigh between the leg and Breast you are looking for 175*F  I only have one, so thigh or breast?Thigh   And should I run it parallel up the breast?  Parallel with the Thigh in the thick muscle...NOT touching Bone.
> 
> thanks in advance!!! You are welcome...JJ


----------



## nickrp (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks jj!!  Ok one more question. Breast up or breast down?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Nick, I brine the mix some Rub, 1Tbs per Stick, with Butter and Massage it under and on the skin...Then into Smoke...If I am not happy with the Skin, not  getting Crisp, I pull the Bird 10*F early and in to a 400-425*F oven to Crisp and rise the last 10*...Keep the questions coming, that's why we are here Bro!...JJ


----------



## nickrp (Nov 10, 2011)

SHould I place the breast facing up or down??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

OOOPS...UP... I got distracted while typing the post above and forgot to finish...Sorry...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Breast up!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes breast up always. Now you should brine your bird first if you can. I always use Tip's Slaughter House Brine with a few extras that we like. As far as all your other questions. I pretty much agree with Jimmy on his answers so do what he said and you will be fine.


----------



## nickrp (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup used thee slaughterhouse injection. I didn't have time to brine as I got home late from work. I'll be smoking round noon and will post picks


----------



## nickrp (Nov 11, 2011)

hmm im already at 130* in less then an hour.... seems quick, started at 55*  

Should i prob the breast in a few hours?


----------



## smokey charlie (Nov 12, 2011)

i dont brine my bird  i have smoked turkeys for about 3 years i do put it in a pan and cover it with tin foil i like to use the cajun injecter garlic and butter

i pore about have the jar in a pot on the stove then let it simmer and pour in about half a cup of honey

and while its still warm i shoot my bird up then about 4 to 5 hours on a reverse flow char broil smoker

with red oak

the last 2 years we had no left over smoked turkey

this year im also going to do a ham in some apple juice


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

Nick, So how did you make out?...JJ


----------

